# Ideas for How to Properly Shape Shrubbery When Pruning



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Fall is eventually coming and I plan to trim my shrubbery around my entire yard.

I bought a Stihl gas trimmer and an adjustable hedge trimmer blade for my Stihl Kombi motor to use this year.

I had an old electric Black and Decker which worked okay for light trimming, but the cord is a real nuisance in use.

I plan to shape the bushes by cutting the base wider than the top and then rounding off the edges on the top in a curve.

I need to clear behind the bushes near a wooden fence so I can spray wood stain on the fence to protect the wood.

So, I was curious to see how folks on the forum shape their bushes, to see if there may be a better way to prune these.

I have a lot of holly bushes, along my fences. Some boxwoods, Indian Hawthorne, and photinias, typical builder plants....

So, how do you shape your landscape shrubberies? If you have pictures, that would be great if you can share ideas...! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Right or wrong, I round off most of mine. For my holly trees, I prefer the cone-shape Christmas tree look.

When they grow close to a fence, I square off the back about 6in from the fence. It keeps them from rubbing the stain off the fence when the wind blows and nobody notices from the front.

Did I mention I hate trimming shrubs? I don't know what it is - I just do not enjoy it. Then I inevitably wait too long and they look terrible after I trim them.

Timely topic - I actually just shot this video this morning...

https://youtu.be/v3Rrsk8FVUs


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@FlowRider You are spot on. Trim the base wider than the top so light gets to the whole plant and round the corners. Trim only as much as needed to keep the basic shape you are looking for to avoid exposing bare limbs. Trim in late spring to avoid encouraging new growth late in the season that could get winter burn. Most people over-trim plants which tends to weaken them and removes their natural form. Best of luck.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Right or wrong, I round off most of mine. For my holly trees, I prefer the cone-shape Christmas tree look.
> 
> When they grow close to a fence, I square off the back about 6in from the fence. It keeps them from rubbing the stain off the fence when the wind blows and nobody notices from the front.
> 
> ...


I like your video, @Ware - now if I can learn to prune at fast speed like that, I'll be all set...!

I really like the way you Christmas Tree trimmed your holly.

I may do that this season to get ready for the holidays! Do you put up lights on your tree at Christmas?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I like your video, Ware - now if I can learn to prune at fast speed like that, I'll be all set...!
> 
> I really like the way you Christmas Tree trimmed your holly.
> 
> I may do that this season to get ready for the holidays! Do you put up lights on your tree at Christmas?


Thanks!

Ware's Christmas Lights


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware

WOWZA!! That looks so classy the way you decorated things, and in all white, which to me always looks the best.

Your house looks like it belongs on a Hallmark Christmas card...! I'll have to show my bride your thread and pix...!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> ...I'll have to show my bride your thread and pix...!


Careful - that ended up costing @Colonel K0rn :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'll have to show my bride your thread and pix...!
> ...


I've already been asked what I'm going to add to the yard this year. I'd love to go with a large illuminated tree.


----------

